# trim for hiding track on bi fold doors



## ron0805 (Oct 1, 2009)

i just fin bi fold doors,wats the best piece of trim to hide the track.

thx


----------



## Paulie (Nov 26, 2009)

3/4" X 3/4" quarter round. If you have a router than you can make any profile you want on a 1x.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

or use screen molding. It is flat and about the same size as the track. just glue it on.


----------



## MI-Roger (Aug 8, 2009)

*What I use........*

I use 3/4 x 3/4 square trim to hide the track and to cover the openings at the side of the doors. I place the front edge of this square trim flush with the adjacent drywall. Then I attach standard door casing using a 1/8-inch reveal of the 3/4 square trim boards. Looks just like regular door trim.

If the door sits against a meeting wall which prevents use of door casing on that one side, then I use the 3/4 square on the top and other side with a length of 3/4 quarter round on the meeting wall side only. I still install the door casing on the top and one side, then cope & sand the base trim to fit tight against the quarter round.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Roger, can you post a picture of that, please. Sounds good, but I can't get a visual.


----------



## ron0805 (Oct 1, 2009)

MI-Roger said:


> I use 3/4 x 3/4 square trim to hide the track and to cover the openings at the side of the doors. I place the front edge of this square trim flush with the adjacent drywall. Then I attach standard door casing using a 1/8-inch reveal of the 3/4 square trim boards. Looks just like regular door trim.
> 
> If the door sits against a meeting wall which prevents use of door casing on that one side, then I use the 3/4 square on the top and other side with a length of 3/4 quarter round on the meeting wall side only. I still install the door casing on the top and one side, then cope & sand the base trim to fit tight against the quarter round.


I already have the casing trim put on,would it look out of place if just put the square trim on the top and sides without adjusting the casing trim to the 1/8 reveal on the square trim.Whats the best glue to use for the square trim?


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

I would use Gorilla Glue for this.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

remember.....Gorilla Glue foams and swells....
if for whatever reason, you can't nail, I'd use PL Construction adhesive.

DM


----------



## nking (Dec 15, 2009)

Use a piece of 1x, rip it down to the width you need to cover the track, if you want a certain reveal you can power plane the thickness to fit your track yet still get your reveal to even match your casing reveal if you want. Most strong glues expand like someone was telling you above... the premium PL is a mess and it still expands. I just make my piece and pre-drill holes in a pattern and screw it up with trim screws... if your wood work is paint grade you can fill the holes and paint over them... if your stain grade you can do the same thing with oil base puddy or just counter sink your holes real nice and buy some pretty screws.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm with Paulie. The 3/4" covers the top track fine. Works to cover the gap at the sides too. Just make sure to set your door back far enough that it doesn't bind once you add the trim...


----------



## CustomBuild (Oct 20, 2009)

Door stop moulding and PL. It was meant for it.


----------



## BEN-G (Feb 14, 2010)

*door casing*

I trimmed my bifold doors with 3 1/4" colonial or what ever door casing your house has already.Lower the top to were it covers the track (make sure the doors still operate). And then do the sides to match the top.It hides the opening completly and squarse up the untire opening returns and reviels.Run base to it.:thumbsup:


----------

